# JGraph in Anwendung laden



## Guest (28. Feb 2008)

Moin.

Wollte gerade mal JGraph austesten. Hab mit JGraphPadPro nen mini Diagramm gemalt und das als XML exportiert. 

Wie kann ich das nun aber in den Graphen laden? Die Hello World Anwendung läuft, nur ich find ums verrecken nicht, wie ich das "fertige" Diagramm  einfach laden kann.

Danke


----------



## Gast (6. Mrz 2008)

Fals noch nicht geschehen vielleicht mal das Kapitel 6.1 aus dem JGraph- Manual durchlesen.


----------



## Gast (7. Mrz 2008)

Das hilft mir auch nicht viel. Das habe ich auch schon getan 

Dort gibts ja n schnipsel Code den man benutzen kann, allerdings nicht für ein jgraphpadfile. ich krieg dann immer ne class cast exception und wie ich ein jgraphpadfile angezeigt kriege steht da nirgendwo


----------

